# Ford to GM



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Looking for some feedback from anyone that has gone from a F250/350 to a 2011/2012 GM 2500/3500..

What are your thoughts about the new GM front end and how does it compare to the Ford when plowing?

Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

its gonna plow the same as your 08 just be more legal... The new trucks ride and feel much more solid but in a good way... How can you go wrong with a gm now with the duramax(best motor ever) allison trans and a 6k front end?


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Triple L;1398622 said:


> its gonna plow the same as your 08 just be more legal... The new trucks ride and feel much more solid but in a good way... How can you go wrong with a gm now with the duramax(best motor ever) allison trans and a 6k front end?


+1 Thumbs Up


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

My last three trucks have been GM/Chevy...I like the trucks, the interior, exterior looks, etc. but this is the first one I've put a plow on (04 Crew 4x4 2500 hd) ....I'm a little worried about the front end holding up...it seems chevy has more issues with the front than trucks with a solid front axle....I dunno, 6 to one 1/2 dozen to another!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Chevy has more front end issues? as to what?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Triple L;1399388 said:


> Chevy has more front end issues? as to what?


Frame cracking with a plow, steering parts, and on and on.

When I'm on this forum, I never really see any posts about those types of issues on a Ford.

...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

White Gardens;1399394 said:


> Frame cracking with a plow, steering parts, and on and on.
> 
> When I'm on this forum, I never really see any posts about those types of issues on a Ford.
> 
> ...


Frame cracking you see once in a blue moon and wount exist on the new trucks... I read lots about ball joints, u joints, death wobble and so on and so on about solid front axle trucks...


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

I had an 06 f250 fx4 biggest hunk iv ever owned. It had problem after problem with everyday driving never mind working the truck. Went to a duramax could not be happier!! Plows like a dream and tows amazing. I also love my cummins too. Would never buy a ford again after my Last 3.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's another thing I tell people also.

Ford, Chevy, Dodge, it doesn't matter, I can break them all the same.

Any type of construction work or snow plowing is just hard on a vehicle.

.....


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

It all about the diesel's, the over all trucks are built to handle more and last more miles. Ive had them all D-max, Cummins, Powerstroke. Next one will be a cummins mega cab again, totaled the last one


----------



## radguard9 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a 01 Duramax with over 150k miles and LOTS of hours plowing. Was a Texas Ebay special but this is the 6th season plowing with it and have only replaced both wheel bearings once and a shift sensor. Keep grease in the front end and it will last a long time! This pic was taken during it's first season plowing. I now have a SS Heniker spreader with a flip up shoot so I can tow my 4 place snowmobile trailer with the spreader in it. It also tows my equipment trailer/tractor and my 34ft fifth wheel. Love my Duramax/Allison!!!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

ya there are pros and cons to the maintenance and repairs to both mfg's
However, I'm looking for plowing exp reviews from both trucks.
Still would like some feedback from someone who went from a ford to the new gm..


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

im thinking about putting a new d max in my fleet was wondering if the front ends ie tie rods pitman idler etc are holding up better then the old hds i used to run the chevy hds but was sick of putting front ends in the damn things every year if anyone can honestly say the old chevs had grat front ends would be lying. anyone that runs one of the new silverados could u please let me know


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like a lemon of a truck..
I've owned 3 gm hd's and never had to do that much to them.
My current dmax is a 07 with 130kms on it with a 8.5 v blade. In the front I've done one idle arm and one pitman arm and thats it. oh I had the rotors and pads done in the summer.
Careful on who you take your truck too...I took my truck to a mechanic for some noise in the fall and they came back saying I needed ball joints, idle arms and pitman arms. I felt they were full of **** so I left.
This was on the weekend, dealer wasn't open. Come Monday took the truck to the dealer because I have warranty and wanted to have them check it wasnt driveline because I still have powertrain warranty. Had them check the specs on the ball joints and all suspension/steering related components (cost me one hour labour, no big deal). Turns out the noise was something from my skidplate being bent and broke loose a bit and make a noise over some bumps and certain angles...very weird. Dealer just removed the skid plate and noise was gone. All my suspension and steering components were in spec and didn't need to be replaced..

I've had to replace some parts on my ford, nothing major..some ball joints.

Im not trying to open a can of worms here, just looking for 1st hand experiences.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

My 02 GMC Dmax 185k

Shift Senor
1 Wheel Bearing
Water pump
U Joints

5 years plowing, Pulls a enclosed mowing trailer five days a week 

Great truck, killing a 06 powerstroke with 60k


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Well...I have never owned a Ford but have driven new HD Chevy's and we have had two new trucks at work for plowing the lot in the past year (one last winter and a new one this year). The most experience was pulling it in at night haha but they hold a plow like a champ. Very little drop in the front (6.0 gas extended cab). Hooked up a customer's 7'6" Western on a reg. cab 2011 Duramax and you could barely feel this thing on the front end (6000lbs front). So I guess on such little experience, I can say that I was impressed lol.

I can tell you this though. If you look at the frame and components on a 2011+up versus a 2010 and back, its quite the difference. Way way stronger components, frame, etc. The front differential is not a split case design anymore, CV to axle shaft connection is 8 versus 6 bolts, the steering gear larger, brakes are larger and much better feeling and stopping, etc. Huge improvement imo.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm taking it that no one on this site has gone from a Ford to the new 2011 GM?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Whats your problem, you own a ford and a gm, ask yourself... Nobodys gonna have gone from an 11 ford to an 11 gm...


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya I own both, but thats not what I'm looking for..
I'm looking for someone who sold a ford (pre 2011) and upgraded to a 2011 gm.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I see, well here's your awnser... I went from 9mpg in a 6.4L to 15mpg in a new duramax LOL


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

nice 

i love the dmax..but most likely will get a gasser..cost factor of new truck right.
Who knows, Im selling the gm in the spring, things may change and I might get another diesel.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why would you unload the 08 duramax for a new gas truck?


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

It doesn't matter what you get into after you get out of a Ford , you have upgraded !


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I need to unload the truck for a # of reasons..its been a good truck thou.


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

oneoldsap;1405385 said:


> It doesn't matter what you get into after you get out of a Ford , you have upgraded !


I plowed with a 2003 F-350 with the powerstroke 6.0 for 7 years. That truck never let me down. The front end was stout as hell, never replaced any front end parts although i was easy on the truck while plowing. The transmission never skipped a beat. It made me alot of money.. I sold the truck cause i heard of alot of people having trouble with injectors and EGR and turbo failure, and it was getting higher miles on it.

So i bought a 2007 duramax 3500 single rear wheel. The front end is comparable to a F-150 in the amount that it squats with a plow, it sits alot lower to the ground. I love the motor and tranny so far. It does get slightly better mpg while plowing. I get about 8 mpg doing my city route plowing while my ford 6.0 got about 7mpg. The reverse gear in the duramax is pretty anoying too, 10mph and your reving really high. I started second guessing my decision on selling my ford, but too late now. I hope the truck will grow on me over time.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

EXR;1398557 said:


> Looking for some feedback from anyone that has gone from a F250/350 to a 2011/2012 GM 2500/3500..
> 
> What are your thoughts about the new GM front end and how does it compare to the Ford when plowing?
> 
> Thanks


The 2011+ GM's are stout as hell. Driving them you can just feel how much more solid and stiff the frame is compared to the older trucks. The suspension components are also much bigger and well built then before, you can tell GM did their homework when it came to the front end and chassis.

The 6.0/6 speed combo is a really nice Gas drivetrain. The tranny has been very reliable since introduced in 07.5 and the 6.0 has a very nice torque curve. Towing/hauling/plowing with that combo is a very easy going experience. You aren't listening to the engine scream in the upper RPM's trying to get into the powerband, it doesn't mind lugging in the low rpm's to do its job.

If you make the jump I seriously doubt you'll be upset. That being said, ANY of the 3/4 tons made now are amazing trucks with a lot of power and nice road manners.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

He already has a 08 duramax... Going any quicker in reverse then the allison will do comfortably is just plain stupid IMO...


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Check out Pickuptruck.com and the article for the new 2014 Chevy and GMC's


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

turfmasters;1416705 said:


> Check out Pickuptruck.com and the article for the new 2014 Chevy and GMC's


Thats the half tons, the 3/4 & 1 ton's won't be out until 2015 or 2016.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

My 2008 duramax allison 3500 has been awesome! A huge step up from my f350 powerstroke!


----------

